# 2005 GTO LS2 dies immediately after start up multiple times only when cold.



## cableguy1079 (Dec 16, 2020)

I know someone has had this problem before and I'm hoping someone knows what this is. I bought the car 4 years ago and every winter when it gets cold outside this problem happens...never in the summer spring or fall. Ill get in my car start it and it immediately starts up but after about 2 secs shuts right off and wont even attempt another turnover/try until 30 secs has passed. I had the key replaced and programmed thinking this might be the problem but it didn't help. I've replaced the battery no luck. I have to attempt this 3 or 4 times before it runs and stays running. It never stumbles like its fuel. It just shuts down like anti theft or ECM. The key is making contact with the ring. This only happens when its cold outside and I know this is a weird issue but I have no clue where to start. Seems to be its temp related. That could be a connection is loose and no making contact when cold or a sensor but no clue which one to try. When the car does try to fire there is plenty of juice to turn the engine and door locks work with the fob. For 4 years this has only happened on cold mornings. I live in the south so a cold morning to us is 30 and below. Ive taken it to the dealer and they couldnt replicate the issue even though I told them it ONLY happens on cold early mornings. By the time they are in the shop and ready to look at the car its warmer outside and starts like nothing happened.

Through the years its gotten bad enough I just couldnt get the car to start at all mainly due to time and in a hurry to get to school. We have tried putting a car starter on the battery in the morning with no luck.


----------



## leadguy (Jul 18, 2020)

Are there no codes?


----------



## leadguy (Jul 18, 2020)

I would check the starter/solenoid (the connections, wires, and the components).


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Your BCM is toast. Happened to me years ago. Exact same situation


----------



## cableguy1079 (Dec 16, 2020)

GTO44 said:


> Your BCM is toast. Happened to me years ago. Exact same situation


 Any way to test it?


----------



## cableguy1079 (Dec 16, 2020)

leadguy said:


> Are there no codes?


 No no codes.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

cableguy1079 said:


> Any way to test it?


You can pull it out of the car and send it to www.g7computers.com .

My bcm has died twice in 9 years of ownership. The last time it died in 2018 i found that g7computers place online. They gaurantee they can fix any ecu, ecm, bcm, ect., as long as the car make is listed on their site. If they cant fix it they send you your money and bcm back. They fixed mine the day they received it and was back in the mail to me that same day. When i got it back i plugged it in and it worked perfect. The service for the gto is $225. A new bcm can run you up to $1000 and another $400 to have a gm dealership program it.


----------



## cableguy1079 (Dec 16, 2020)

GTO44 said:


> You can pull it out of the car and send it to www.g7computers.com .
> 
> My bcm has died twice in 9 years of ownership. The last time it died in 2018 i found that g7computers place online. They gaurantee they can fix any ecu, ecm, bcm, ect., as long as the car make is listed on their site. If they cant fix it they send you your money and bcm back. They fixed mine the day they received it and was back in the mail to me that same day. When i got it back i plugged it in and it worked perfect. The service for the gto is $225. A new bcm can run you up to $1000 and another $400 to have a gm dealership program it.


 what was your car doing? Again mine only does this when its cold. Some days it wont attempt to start at all. Others it will start and die. Then other days no problem at all.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

The first time it died it was doing exactly what your car is doing. Hit the key, it fires up, runs for a couple seconds and dies. It would do it over and over until the engine had enhough heat in it then it would stay running. It was intermittint at first but then it was doing everytime i tried to cold start the car. I was still under warranty when it happened so i took the gto to a GM dealership. They diagnosed it with a bad bcm and had to put a new one in. I didnt care because the warranty covered everything. The second time my bcm died it wasnt under warranty and thats when i discovered that g7computers place. Much cheaper than having the dealership replace it.


----------

